# Solved: 0200:Fixed disk failure 1



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

HP Pavilion,W98 Gold edition. Hard drive partitioned with W98 and Win NT.

Booted, diagnostic screen came up and included "WARNING,0200: Fixed Disk Failure 1."
Then brought up W98 setup screen to choose start up mode. Chose safe mode and it booted to
it. Ran scandisk, defrag, and SFC. SFC noted that user.exe might be corrupted. Did not 
correct as felt that should not be a cause for disk failure.

Hard drive doesn't sound good when it executes a command but otherwise runs quiet. {sounds 
like BB's hitting the floor on executes.} I'm guessing it's going south ?

I don't know how at this point to try getting into Win NT.

Thought I would give it another shot and fdisk,format and just reinstall W98, however 
a CD writer was installed after HP was purchased as it came with a CD Rom. I doubt the recovery 
CD disks will have the CD writer on them. Will I have a problem installing because of this and 
will I have to re-install the CD Rom?

My son gave me this pute, it ran ok but I never used it for anything and its been stored since 
for about a year until recent and that's when I decided to get it going but no go this time.

Any suggestions or help will be appreciated.

I ran Hijack this on it and that follows. Oh and it only has 44MB ram [yuk!],4GB HD and a 300MH
AMD.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 3:34:14 PM, on 2/21/05
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 SP1 (5.50.4522.1800)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\Program Files\Mediascape\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\KeybdMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\HPCD-W~1\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP CD-Writer] C:\Program Files\HP CD-Writer\Mmenu\hpcdtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - Startup: Crystal 3D Audio Control.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\CWD3DSND.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll

If any more info needed please let me know.Thanks!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The recovery CD should run in the CD-writer drive just like it would in the CDROM drive, just as long as it's being used in the same brand name, model name, and model number computer that it was made for.

I've never had 2 operating systems in the same computer, so I won't go there.

Judging from the sound your hard drive is making, I agree with you in that it's "going south".


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks flavallee.
The fact that it will go into "safemode" and works fine there, means what? [although hd still clatters on an execute]

If I try the fdisk and format and this has problems or doesn't work I guess that will confirm the hd is "most likely" shot. Ya think? Thanks.
PS, the hp cd writer is an hp model and had been installed and working for several years.


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

After Googleling my problem I read some other posts on other forums that indicated I might have a dying cmos battery. Well the fact that the hp is about 7 yrs old and that it had been off for about a year I decided to pop one in. Bingo!,it booted normal after I went into Bios set up and set everything to Auto that should be. Although I'm not out of the woods as the hd still clatters and the Bios says I still have 2 OSs [w98 and NT], but only w98 will boot as I'm not given the choice on which one like I used to have.

Right after the failure I got "REM To make a DOS Boot Diskette; See the file C:\DOSBOOT\DOSBOOT.TXT" and read in a thread on TSG to REM the config.sys and autoexe.bat files in system configuration as neither needed to have any commands in them to run w98. I hope I did the right thing in doing so, but so far so good except for the NT OS seems to have disappeared. I really don't need it anyway but just curious as to what happened to it.

Thought I'd post back to give a heads up as to the battery and I assume the many various symptoms and problems it can manifest and cause. It was a cheap $2 fix to get back to at least one OS normal boot. I know the hd is still ? but the pute might not be worth a new one.

Anyone have any further comments or thoughts?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You better save all you can and fast. I've heard that "beebees" sound before.









Depending what you need to save from NT, you could boot from this floppy which contains NTFS drivers for DOS and copy over files and folders to the FAT32 partition of 98 if that would make it easier to recover.

Datapol's NTFS for DOS:
http://www.wsdownload.de/download/ntfs4dos/ntfsinst.exe


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

thanks all, it was the hard drive and I'm not going to spend the $ to replace it.


----------

